# Higher ranking - Bianchi 2 Tretubi or Columbus Cromor?



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi folks

Is a Bianchi 2 tretubi higher or lower ranking than a bianchi with a Columbus Cromor sticker? I don't view Cromor as that prestigious, but since the sticker doesn't say "tretubi", then perhaps the frame is full-Columbus, and therefore higher ranking? This question has come up because I own two CDIs (both tretubi) but looking at the Bianchi catalog from 1987, it seems my bikes rank lower than the Bianchi Brava, which I know to have Cromor. I had always thought CDI > Brava, so that's why I'm confused. So Brava > CDI and Cromor > Tretubi?

Bianchi Catalog from 1987.


----------

